# Macbook Air 2010



## Rankmaster (24 Novembre 2009)

Hello All,
Avez-vous une idée de ce que va devenir le MBA en 2010 ? Celui qui est en ligne commence à dater au niveau du designet au niveau des perfs. Pensez-vous que Apple sortira un nouveau MBA en 2010 avec plus de CPU et surtout de mémoire ? En même temps pensez-vous que la Tablette Apple pourrait expulser du store ce petit mackbook original et avant gardiste ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2009)

Rankmaster a dit:


> Hello All,
> Avez-vous une idée de ce que va devenir le MBA en 2010 ? Celui qui est en ligne commence à dater au niveau du designet au niveau des perfs. Pensez-vous que Apple sortira un nouveau MBA en 2010 avec plus de CPU et surtout de mémoire ? En même temps pensez-vous que la Tablette Apple pourrait expulser du store ce petit mackbook original et avant gardiste ?



Désuet au niveau design ? Pour moi c'est le plus beau portable actuel d'Apple.
Oui on peut s'attendre à des mises à jour des composants ce qui est normal et non la tablette n'expulsera pas le MBA, de plus on ne sait même pas si elle existe.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2009)

Du même avis que C0rentin , le MacBook Air possède le plus beau design des portables Apple.

Après , il y aura certainement une maj , mais il ne faut pas s'attendre à grand chose à mon avis.


----------



## TiteLine (24 Novembre 2009)

Le MBA est tout de même très beau et le design n'a rien à envier aux MBP !

Quant aux performances, elles restent très bonnes pour un laptop qui pèse à peine 1,3 Kg. On peut déjà faire pas mal de choses avec. Il ne faut pas oublier que c'est la mobilité et non la puissance qui est privilégiée avec ce portable.

Quant à la tablette, elle n'existe pas encore et demeurera "une tablette". Pourra-t-on utiliser des clefs USB avec? Quelle sera la compatibilité  en ce qui concerne la bureautique? etc ... et le clavier virtuel ... pratique pour prendre "quelques" notes mais pas pour vraiment travailler.

Le MBA reste un vrai portable (ce n'est pas un netbook) avec OS X installé.

Après réflexion ... c'est le cartable électronique idéal :love: (si on est allergique à Windows)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2009)

Je pense aussi qu'on peut qualifier le MacBook Air comme le plus puissant ultra du moment (c2d et 9400m ).


----------



## thelittleidiot (24 Novembre 2009)

Dommage quand même que pour un ultraportable il a moins d'autonomie qu'un macbook ou un macbook pro


----------



## plo0m (25 Novembre 2009)

Je parierai (facile...) sur une MAJ hard du MBA, sans doute pas grand chose niveau design. Par exemple 4 Go (en option ou de base), un proc plus rapide, un SSD de base, ce genre de choses... Pousser la logique de l'ultra portable à fond 

Et notamment une amélioration de l'autonomie


----------



## medmed (25 Novembre 2009)

thelittleidiot a dit:


> Dommage quand même que pour un ultraportable il a moins d'autonomie qu'un macbook ou un macbook pro


Il n'y pas vraiment la même place pour loger une batterie.
De toute façon on était conscient de ses défauts avant de l'acheter, et personnellement je lui en trouve que très peu!
Mis à part le ventilateur qui s'excite un peu trop mais ce doit être dû au nombre d'applis lancées (de plus j'ai toujours pas tester la solution CoolBook) j'arrive pas trop à m'en plaindre.

En ce qui concerne 2010, certainement il y aura une maj hardware, mais pas grand chose car un ultra portable de cette taille et de ce poids amène pas mal de contraintes au niveau intégration, notamment le dégagement thermique et le poids. Si on avait de la ram en plus, un processeur plus puissant qui aurait besoin d'un plus gros ventilateur etc... il ne ferai pas 1,3Kg.
Par contre le SSD en configuration de base cela ne m'étonnerai pas, vu que le cours du SSD tend à décroître.


----------



## Sushiwa (26 Novembre 2009)

En gros le Macbook Air idéal ça serait un macbook air avec un xeon nehalem, 16 Go de ram, un disque dur 3,5" de 1To à 7200 tr/min et une radeon HD 5970.

Et encore... ça risquerait d'être juste sur Safari pour les sites qui utilisent beaucoup le flash


----------



## plo0m (26 Novembre 2009)

medmed a dit:


> Il n'y pas vraiment la même place pour loger une batterie.
> De toute façon on était conscient de ses défauts avant de l'acheter, et personnellement je lui en trouve que très peu!
> Mis à part le ventilateur qui s'excite un peu trop mais ce doit être dû au nombre d'applis lancées (de plus j'ai toujours pas tester la solution CoolBook) j'arrive pas trop à m'en plaindre.
> 
> ...


Sans compter que le SSD est silencieux, léger, ne chauffe pas. Trois trucs qui sont pile dans la logique du MBA.

Ah, et ça coute un oeil. Ca aussi, c'est dans la logique du MBA


----------



## Rez2a (26 Novembre 2009)

Pour moi, les seuls défauts du MBA niveau design, c'est le trackpad qui a encore son bouton et l'écran qui n'a pas la vitre aux contours noirs façon MBP, j'imagine même pas la classe qu'il aurait avec ça. 
Sinon, +1 avec les posts au-dessus, c'est le plus beau portable que j'ai pu voir jusqu'à présent, et de loin.
(Après mon MacBook noir, bien sûr ! )


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> Pour moi, les seuls défauts du MBA niveau design, c'est le trackpad qui a encore son bouton et l'écran qui n'a pas la vitre aux contours noirs façon MBP, j'imagine même pas la classe qu'il aurait avec ça.



Pour le contour, je ne suis pas fan et ce n'est pas la première fois qu'on dit que tout ceci alourdirait la machine.


----------



## TiteLine (26 Novembre 2009)

Je trouve justement que c'est le contour alu qui donne du charme au MBA par rapport au MBP


----------



## Emmanuel94 (27 Novembre 2009)

sans avoir eu l'occasion de travailler sur cette machine.... la recherche de performances pures n'est pas le crédo des utilisateurs nomades.... de la retouche lourde de photos c'est possible mais en déplacement c'est quand même pas évident... quant au montage vidéo, je ne me vois pas le faire dans le TGV.

Certes 4GO de Ram, un processeur plus puissant, et un SSD de 256 Go seraient les bienvenus, au risque de voir l'autonomie de la machine diminuer.

Pour ce qui est d'un usage nomade courant, c'est une machine exceptionnelle à nulle autre pareille, je ne vois pas quel PC ou quel Mac peut à ce jour remplacer le MBA.

Le Look de la machine, on peut en discuter, mais il est tellement en avance sur les autres machines que son changement ne présente pas à mon sens d'intérêt.... le Trackpad est grand, il lui reste un pavé cliquable, c'est plus sur la texture et la course du clavier qu'il me semble que l'amélioration pourrait être faire.

je ne pense pas qu'il s'agisse d'une machine grand public, d'une part son prix est élevé, et la connectique est limitée. Ce n'est pas une machine pour gamers, de toute manière les macs ne sont pas des machines pour gamers....

Simplement allez tester un MBA, avec des logiciels de type bureautique, du mail et du surf, et vous verrez que la configuration actuelle de cette machine permet de travailler de manière confortable et rapide. 

Il reste que le format et le poids de cette machine appellent à faire des compromis sur les performances, ainsi la carte vidéo est bridée.

La seule vraie amélioration concerne à mon sens la RAM, 4 GO permettent de travailler sur plus d'applications avec des documents plus lourds de manière plus aisée, mais aussi et surtout la capacité de stockage, la multipication des fichiers audios, vidéos et des scans sont très consommateurs de ressources de stockage et 128 GO restent limités


----------



## tsuka (12 Décembre 2009)

De toute façon, en ce qui me concerne, il faut que l'esprit du MBA soit conservé. Son design "zen", tout en pureté est génial. Si il y a un souhait que je ferais, c'est de demander à Apple de développer un hub USB compatible avec le MBA superdrive : je les ai presque tous essayés, alimentés ou non, mais aucun n'a fonctionné. Ce serait un bon moyen de pallier tant à la mémoire réduite (j'enregistre beaucoup sur disque externe) qu'au manque de lecteur/enregistreur DVD.
J'ai en parallèle un Vaio SR (hélas sous Vista). Il est plus puissant, plus lourd (1,9 kg) et surtout très bruyant du fait du ventilateur. Quant à l'écran 13", je pense que c'est la bonne taille mini pour travailler régulièrement.
à bientôt


----------



## shenrone (12 Décembre 2009)

Pour ma part quelques souhait pour l'édition 2010:

4go de mémoire (au moins en option)
Un processeur un poil plus véloce (encore que le 2,13Ghz me suffise)
Le trackpad sans boutons
Et un port USB en plus

Le désign est irréprochable par contre vu les retours de certain la fiabilités des charnières est à améliorer


----------



## J-Mac (24 Décembre 2009)

Rankmaster a dit:


> Hello All,
> Avez-vous une idée de ce que va devenir le MBA en 2010 ? Celui qui est en ligne commence à dater au niveau du designet au niveau des perfs. Pensez-vous que Apple sortira un nouveau MBA en 2010 avec plus de CPU et surtout de mémoire ? En même temps pensez-vous que la Tablette Apple pourrait expulser du store ce petit mackbook original et avant gardiste ?



Le design ça va, je ne vois pas ce qu'on peut vraiment y apporter. Sobre, en alu, fin et arrondi là où il faut. Même si le design est retouché, je pense que ça restera minime.
Pour les performances, au niveau du CPU c'est bon, 2.13Ghz c'est loin d'être à la rue. 

Les améliorations que je pense importantes pour le macbook air, c'est une meilleure optimisation ou des processeurs qui chauffent moins, quitte à ne pas augmenter sa fréquence. Ce afin d'éviter que les ventilos s'emballent à la moindre sollicitation et que l'ordi passe en mode kernel_task.
Qu'il soit avec 4go de RAM, mais à mon avis ce sera le cas. Que le trackpad soit le même que sur les MacBook, ça aussi je pense que ça semble évident qu'il le sera. 
Un port USB supplémentaire, on aura beau dire, ce n'est pas du luxe. Une meilleure autonomie, à mon avis possible.


----------



## shenrone (28 Décembre 2009)

Peut être l'arrivé des core i3 et i5?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2009)

J'en doute , ce ne sont pas des processeur à économie d'énergie (comme les series SU) actuellement


----------



## shenrone (30 Décembre 2009)

Est  ce que le fait que la Fnac n'ai plus un seul MBA est un signe de renouvellement prochain?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2009)

Je pense que c'est plus du côté des apr/apple store qu'il faut voir ça .


----------



## Benlop (3 Janvier 2010)

Je ne pense pas que le MBA héritera du trackpad actuel des MB/MBP.

En effet, pour ce type de trackpad il faut un peu plus de place sous le trackpad que si le bouton dépasse légèrement de la coque. Le mécanisme se trouve quelques millimètres plus bas.

Or, dans le Air, il n'y a que difficilement la place pour le moment. Difficile d'y faire rentrer un grain de riz... à moins de réorganiser un peu l'agencement interne et de lui faire de la place...


----------



## kiuas (3 Janvier 2010)

Possesseur d'un MacBook Unibody première génération, je compte basculer sur un portable moins lourd et moins encombrant: le MacBook Air par exemple. Toutefois la config actuelle (révision 2009) ne me séduit pas, c'est pourquoi j'attends un vrai boost de la part d'Apple sur ce modèle (sans parler de la concurrence avec le nouveau tablet qui devrait arriver cette année...)
Ce que j'aimerai trouver dans la prochaine révision (dans l'ordre d'importance):
1) passage à 4 Go de RAM au lieu de 2 Go
2) boitier symétrique avec une trappe à gauche comportant en sus: 1X Ethernet, 1X Firewire 800, 1X Kensington lock
3) trackpad cliquable parfaitement identique à ceux des MacBook Unibody (...difficile de s'en passer une fois qu'on y a gouté )
4) renforcement de l'articulation liant l'écran au boitier (le point faible mécanique actuel)
5) autonomie améliorée
6) SSD performant en standard (64 Go, 128 Go ou 256 Go au choix)
7) processeur basse consommation à 2 Ghz minimum en standard

...Pourvu que mes voeux se réalisent!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2010)

Et un Mars ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2010)

kiuas a dit:


> 1) passage à 4 Go de RAM au lieu de 2 Go
> 2) boitier symétrique avec une trappe à gauche comportant en sus: 1X Ethernet, 1X Firewire 800, 1X Kensington lock
> 3) trackpad cliquable parfaitement identique à ceux des MacBook Unibody (...difficile de s'en passer une fois qu'on y a gouté )
> 4) renforcement de l'articulation liant l'écran au boitier (le point faible mécanique actuel)
> ...



1) Pourquoi pas ?
2) Tu rêves , rien que le port etherne est trop épais pour le MacBook Air...
3) Ca se peut mais après , faut avoir l'epaisseur pour le clic pour qu'il puisse s'enfoncer 
4) Dans ce cas , tu veux un changement de design complet 
5)Les batteries sont déjà inamovibles et procurent le mx d'autonomie : A moins d'avoir une plus grosse epaisseur , le MBA n'aura pas une autonomie en très grande hausse.
6) Faut pas rêver , le SSD est trop cher.
7)Possible.

Mais une question : Pourquoi tune prends pas l'actuel avec SSD et 2.13ghz de pross ?

.


----------



## kiuas (3 Janvier 2010)

2) , 3), 4) et 5): oui! Un léger changement de design, même s'il faut accepter pour cela 1 à 3 millimètres d'épaisseur en plus par endroits ne serait pas pour me déplaire. J'ai besoin de fonctionnalités supérieures. Le MacBook Air pourrait etre une vraie petite station de MAO portable bien pratique par exemple. Actuellement, ce n'est malheureusement pas le cas.


----------



## claud (3 Janvier 2010)

Impossible (à mon avis) d'envisager une nouvelle "coque" : sinon nouvelle chaîne de fabrication, nouveaux investissements et ..nouveau poids du MBA !
(j'attends aussi pour éventuellement acquérir...)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2010)

De toute manière , Apple considère que le MacBook Air est secondaire , sauf que au niveau puissance , c'est actuellement le plus puissant des ultras-portables et il rattrape largement un MacBook Pro 13" avec un SSD .
Reste qu'au niveau connectique , il n'y a pas photo , il lui manque au moins un port usb et firewire .

EDIT : Claud , avec la coque unibody , ils n'y a pas d'histoire de moule à changer , un truc comme ça , le design peut être donc changé .


----------



## shenrone (3 Janvier 2010)

Une nouvelle année débute avec toutes les promesses qu'elle apporte, je vais attendre patiemment la fermeture de l'apple store en ligne chaque semaine....


----------



## shenrone (8 Janvier 2010)

J'ai revu le Air hier à la et il est toujours le plus beau laptop jamais produits dans le monde de l'informatique (pour moi en tout cas).
J'espère vraiment que la pomme va faire une petite update pour que je saute le pas...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2010)

Héhé , je trouve aussi qu'il est beau , avec un bezel plus fin , ce serait le top ! .


----------



## oligo (9 Janvier 2010)

Le problème de rajoouter des ports n'est pas seulement de les ajouter sur la coque, mais également sur la carte mère... 
Ajouter un "chip" qui gère le FW, l'ethernet, etc... prend beaucoup de place, et je ne pense pas qu'ils en trouvent sur l'actuelle carte mère du MBA...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2010)

C'est surtout que l'ethernet ferait épaissir un MBA.
De toute manière , Apple le revendique , le MacBook Air est une machine secondaire à la base .


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2010)

Qui fonctionne impeccablement en machine principale ...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (10 Janvier 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Qui fonctionne impeccablement en machine principale ...



tant que l'on a pas fait l'expérience du MBA; je comprends les attentes exprimées par beaucoup pour l'amélioration de cette machine, mais le format et le poids de cette machine sont des éléments uniques compte tenu des performances déjà très élevées.

Alors oui 4 GO c'est mieux que 2 GO, mais pourquoi faire, Photoshop, LightRoom, tournent déjà très bien.
Alors oui un autre port USB serait sympa... mais il ne servirait que de manière très ponctuelle et n'est pas réellement indispensable.

Plus de puissance processeur... plus de .... c'est de toute manière la tendance naturelle, mais cette machine est déjà largement assez puissante pour la quasi totalité des usages, et pour ceux qui veulent un portable de la mort qui tue, il y a les MBP 17', qui répondent mieux à leurs exigences. 

Enfin, dans quelques mois, avec une nouvelle révision, on verra les commentaires suivants :

il ne faut 8 (18GO) de ram
il me faut un port USB 3
Il me faut un port FW 800
Il me faut 1 TO de stockage
Il me faut une carte graphique avec 1 GO de mémoire dédiée

alors pour ceux que la machine séduit : n'ayez pas peur, vous ne serez pas déçu


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2010)

Merci pour le feed-back , j'attends un peu et je me laisserai (peut-être) tenter .


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2010)

personnellement j'ai été très séduis par le macbook air mais je lui ai trouvé trois défauts pour ma par!!!!!!

- pas assé de place disque dur!! ce qui peu changer dans l'avenir! (ce qui m'a fait changer)
- les ventillo qui s'agitent.. mais j'avais le premier!! donc pas objectif pour ceux avec la 9400..

et le pire!!! 

- il m'a habitué au clavier rétro-éclairé!!!!

moi qui venait du macbook blanc!! maintenant difficile de faire marche arrière, même si les nouveaux me font de l'oeil...    

dans l'attente j'ai mon macbook pro 15" qui fait bien son travail mais je le trouve trop grand pour les voyages, donc j'attends de voir les nouveaux!! ou tablette mais je pense qu'elle va décevoir par ce que pour être pratique faut qu'elle puisse se brancher à l'imac avec un câble et un os libre pour rajouter logiciel que l'on utilise sur la vrai station de travail!!!!! sinon aucun intérêt!!!


----------



## shenrone (10 Janvier 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Alors oui 4 GO c'est mieux que 2 GO, mais pourquoi faire, Photoshop, LightRoom, tournent déjà très bien.
> 
> _Pas forcement pour des gros logiciels, mais quand plusieurs reste en tache de fond, 2 Go arrie à saturer plus vite_.
> 
> ...



Trés franchement si ces deux points sont les seuls corrigé sur la prochaine version, je craque directement:love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2010)

accolibri a dit:


> - les ventillo qui s'agitent.. mais j'avais le premier!! donc pas objectif pour ceux avec la 9400..



Problème non corrigé ...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (10 Janvier 2010)

puisqu'ils ne se déclenchent que très rarement (toujours en visionnant des vidéos en flash) dans le cadre de mon utilisation, quels sont les applications qui provoquent cela sur ton MBA.

Pour ce qui est de la RAM, 4GO seraient plus confortables, mais je ne suis que très rarement dans la situation de devoir fermer une application par manque de RAM, donc c'est du confort peut être mais est ce vraiment indispensable ?

Pour ce qui est du port USB, il ne me sert que pour brancher une sauvegarde, une clef 3G, ou une clef usb, si c'est pour le relier à un port Ethernet, pourquoi ne pas mettre un hub ? comme cela plus de problèmes.

Enfin je suis tout fait d'accord sur la limite du stockage, mais le confort la rapidité et le silence du SSD permettent d'oublier un peu cette limite, avec un bon disque externe.

Reste que le MBA n'est pas une machine portable parfaitement polyvalente à mon sens et son usage se destine plus vers le monde pro que vers un usage privé beaucoup plus consommateur de ressources.

Si je devais prendre un nouveau portable à titre privé ce serait un MBP 15 ou mieux encore 17', puisque dans ce cas la mobilité n'est plus aussi importante. Mais lorsque l'on doit se promener tous les jours avec sa machine dans une sacoche, le format et le poids sont les luxes très appréciés.

De toute manière ceux qui attendent ne se tromperont pas... il y aura une évolution vers plus de puissance et plus de capacité, mais en attendant c'est bien de pouvoir utiliser cette machine qui est réellement utilisable comme machine principale.


----------



## Rez2a (10 Janvier 2010)

Je comprends vraiment pas les gens qui réclament un port Ethernet alors que ça augmenterait l'épaisseur du MBA, le but c'est quand même d'avoir un ultra-portable et de pouvoir le trimballer partout, pourquoi vouloir lui mettre des chaînes avec un câble Ethernet ?
Du wifi, tout le monde peut en avoir chez soi.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2010)

Rez2a a dit:


> Je comprends vraiment pas les gens qui réclament un port Ethernet alors que ça augmenterait l'épaisseur du MBA, le but c'est quand même d'avoir un ultra-portable et de pouvoir le trimballer partout, pourquoi vouloir lui mettre des chaînes avec un câble Ethernet ?
> Du wifi, tout le monde peut en avoir chez soi.



et c'est peut être les même qui veulent la tablette!!! avec le câble..


----------



## mikatiger (11 Janvier 2010)

J'avoue qu'acheter un MacBook Air pour vouloir le garder sur son bureau connecté en ethernet c'est assez... Cocasse 
À quand les commentaires de gens qui demandent s'ils peuvent retirer la batterie par peur de "l'user" en laissant branché tout le temps? :bebe:


----------



## Emmanuel94 (11 Janvier 2010)

mikatiger a dit:


> J'avoue qu'acheter un MacBook Air pour vouloir le garder sur son bureau connecté en ethernet c'est assez... Cocasse
> À quand les commentaires de gens qui demandent s'ils peuvent retirer la batterie par peur de "l'user" en laissant branché tout le temps? :bebe:



de toute manière à quand le MBA qui fait aussi le Café, avec en plus un système multimédia et un kit enceinte intégré....

quant aux batteries, celle de mon MBP est à 40 %.... elle a deux ans, 60 cycles... celle du MBA est toujours au top mais je sais que dans 18 mois elle commencera à fléchir, indépendamment du nombre de cycles mais de l'usure du temps sur les composants chimiques


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)

Rez2a a dit:


> Je comprends vraiment pas les gens qui réclament un port Ethernet alors que ça augmenterait l'épaisseur du MBA, le but c'est quand même d'avoir un ultra-portable et de pouvoir le trimballer partout, pourquoi vouloir lui mettre des chaînes avec un câble Ethernet ?
> Du wifi, tout le monde peut en avoir chez soi.



Et puis il y a un adaptateur donc c'est un faux problème ...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)

Oui , enfin bref , le MBA est le plus puissant ultra alors de quoi se plaindre ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)

bref, bref!!!

personne se plaint! chacun à droit à donner son avis sur ce qui serait bien d'améliorer!! si possible.

c'est sur que c'est un très belle et bonne machine mais il y a quelques lacunes.. et tu peux pas le nier!

après espérons qu'il y aura une mise à jour prochainement afin de pouvoir contenter le plus de personnes possibles..

disque dur
processeur
ram 
nouveau pad
autonomie

le reste me semble presque irréalisable..

maintenant faut voir si tablette existera par ce que si oui cela va faire de l'ombre au macbook air!
deux machine d'appoint même si le macbook air peut être utiliser comme principale mais limité!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)

Disque Dur : Pourquoi pas un petit SSD en série ? Genre 64Go.
processeur : Petite évolution à 2.26ghz
ram : 4go
nouveau pad : Peut-être
autonomie : Peut-être 

.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Disque Dur : Pourquoi pas un petit SSD en série ? Genre 64Go.
> processeur : Petite évolution à 2.26ghz
> ram : 4go
> nouveau pad : Peut-être
> ...



oui c'est cool le ssd mais dans le monde actuel 64go c'est vraiment peu! très peu..

imac 1tera 
macbook pro 500go voir 750 go

alors 64 go tu mets tes musiques, photos et il reste plus de places! 

c'était mon soucis et la raison que le l'ai vendu!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)

Oui , mais avoir 160go en 4200tr/min , c'est du suicide .


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Oui , mais avoir 160go en 4200tr/min , c'est du suicide .



c'est vrai je suis d'accord.. 

il devrais refaire la conception intérieur afin de pouvoir mettre un disque dur 2,5..  ou ssd 8mm d'épaisseur afin d'avoir plus de choix! (mais peut être que c'est déja un 8mm dans le revb) je sais pas..:mouais:

et un alu plus lisse sur l'extérieur..


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)

J'ai vu que des 2.5" hyper fins (9mm je crois) sortaient : Pourquoi pas ?


----------



## Rez2a (11 Janvier 2010)

accolibri a dit:


> oui c'est cool le ssd mais dans le monde actuel 64go c'est vraiment peu! très peu..
> 
> imac 1tera
> macbook pro 500go voir 750 go
> ...



C'est pour ça que c'est fait pour être un second ordi !
Perso si j'avais un MBA, je suis pas sûr que je mettrais des masses de fichiers bouffeurs de place comme de la musique ou des films dessus ! 
Admettons, 10 Go l'OS, 15 Go d'applications, 5 Go de musique... ça laisse 30 Go pour le reste, pas énorme mais ça suffit pour travailler, bien sûr faut pas s'en servir comme machine à télécharger tout et n'importe quoi, ou alors il faut prévoir un DD externe. 
Franchement, si le prix d'entrée reste à 1400 avec un SSD 64 Go, je cracherais vraiment pas dessus.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)

je l'avais comme deuxième machine! et impossible de l'utiliser si tu as l'habitude d'avoir du confort!

j'avais une 80go qui une fois formaté était moins!

alors l'os ok mais en déplacement oublie le disque dur tu perds de l'autonomie rapidement et je bossait dans la photo et j'avais pas assé de place! 

en déplacement tu prends des films (famille) pour que l'éloignement soit moins dur et tes photos.. il reste rien. ok à l'hotel tu sais changer mais bon merde si il faut avoir ton disque dur sur le côté et sélectionner ce dont tu as besoin pour le lendemain et faire le changement la nuit par ce qu'avec la vitesse du disque c'est trop long! ça devient vite chiant! 

puis avec le boulot tu peux monter rapidement je perdais 3 à 5 go par clients..

mais à la maison tout le disque dur en wifi et là pas de soucis mais pour prendre un fichier assé lourd en wifi..c'est long aussi..


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)

Bah à la limite , tu prends 1 photo de ta famille et puis c'est tout .
Enfin , moi , à 1400 avec SSD même 64go , je prends .


----------



## mikatiger (11 Janvier 2010)

Ou un petit disque dur externe auto-alimenté à côté 
J'ai pallié au problème d'espace-disque du SSD comme ça 
(j'en ai un parfait, avec le câble rétractable, il rentre dans LaRobe avec le Mac )


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)

oui ok.. mais bon je galèrais avec disque externe et j'ai vraiment pesté avec ça.. un disque externe pour le boulot et un pour musiques et le reste!(320 go 7200t)  je précise en déplacement!!  mais il est quand même fait pour ça.. et c'est limite.

je suis à 19 go programmes et avec parallels et windows (pour le programme de la boite!) ça réduit les possibilités de nomades..

ceci dit chez moi c'était le top dans le salon ou au lit tu le sens pas.. en plus il te tiens au chaud avec les ventilo..


----------



## oligo (11 Janvier 2010)

Tenté par un ssd 256 go?!?

ça ça pourrait bien t'intéresser... Mais il faut bricoler...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)

oligo a dit:


> Tenté par un ssd 256 go?!?
> 
> ça ça pourrait bien t'intéresser... Mais il faut bricoler...



ce serait pas mal!!


----------



## shenrone (11 Janvier 2010)

Mais ce qui serais surtout génial c'est une Maj rapide, j'en ai furieusement envie


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)

héhé.. c'est clair!!! mais attendons de voir tout les produits...


----------



## Olivier.w (17 Janvier 2010)

Moi ce que j'aimerai sur le prochain MacBook Air : 

Batterie de 8 heures
Nouveau trackpad sans bouton comme sur les macbook Pro
Haut parleurs stéréo
du vrai SATA et plus de PATA
Processeur un peu plus rapide
un disque un peu plus gros
Ecran OLED


----------



## daphone (17 Janvier 2010)

Olivier.w a dit:


> Moi ce que j'aimerai sur le prochain MacBook Air :
> 
> Batterie de 8 heures
> Nouveau trackpad sans bouton comme sur les macbook Pro
> ...



Si c'est ça, voilà qui me ferait douter de mon achat d'un macbook pro 13'.... Le problème etant que je recherche la polyvalence avec un MBP car je n'ai qu'une seule machine. Si j'avais un iMac chez moi, je pense que j'aurais déjà craqué pour Air..


----------



## shenrone (17 Janvier 2010)

Olivier.w a dit:


> Ecran OLED



Rien que pour ca tu peux clairement rêver, vu le prix des quelques dalles qui existe:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

Faut pas r^ver pour l'écran OLED et le disque est déjà en SATA.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

Du SSD pour toutes les configurations me semble logique actuellement.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (17 Janvier 2010)

- 4 GO c'est jouable
- un SSD de 256 GO
- un processeur de 2,4 GHz pour la version haut de gamme
- une meilleure autonomie

mais à quel prix, je trouve que le dernière évolution avait apporté avec une baisse de prix substantiel un atout important pour le MBA, et cela m'avait fait franchir le cap.... parce qu'à 2800  à l'origine (soit 3100  avec apple care et superdrive) cette machine tentante était à mon sens trop onéreuse


----------



## shenrone (17 Janvier 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> - 4 GO c'est jouable
> - un SSD de 256 GO
> - un processeur de 2,4 GHz pour la version haut de gamme
> - une meilleure autonomie
> ...



Si c'est pour cette config je veux bien y mettre 2000 euros


----------



## MacSedik (17 Janvier 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> mais à quel prix, je trouve que le dernière évolution avait apporté avec une baisse de prix substantiel un atout important pour le MBA, et cela m'avait fait franchir le cap....



en une journée il avait perdu 700 ce qui est pas mal en somme... (un bon Mac Mini)


----------



## Emmanuel94 (17 Janvier 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Si c'est pour cette config je veux bien y mettre 2000 euros



on aura encore des commentaires sur les faiblesses, défaut et manques du MacBook Air


----------



## Olivier.w (18 Janvier 2010)

Encore mieux : 
Ecran OLED Tactile Multitouche

Et pour rêver un écran qui se plie, OLED qui fasse 13pouces plié et 17 pouces dépiié!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2010)

Et un prix de 5000  .


----------



## kiuas (19 Janvier 2010)

En tous cas, certains arguements avancés en faveur de l''immobilisme' ou du conservatisme à l'égard du MBA sont tirés par les cheveux:
- Un bouton cliquable situé au bord du chassis s'enfonce tout autant qu'un trackpad entièrement cliquable, pas plus, pas moins (faites donc un essai!)
- Deux barrettes de 2 Go de RAM (soudées en plus!) ne prennent pas plus de place de place que deux barrettes d'1 Go. Je ne suis même pas sûr qu'elles soient nettement plus chères à la fabrication en Janvier 2010...
- 1 processeur + puissant ne prend pas nécessairement + de place et pourrait même consommer moins (dernière génération + économique)
- ajouter des connecteurs supplémentaires ne suppose pas non plus nécessairement des chipsets supplémentaires. En matière de cout de fabrication, il est plus satisfaisant de développer un seul modèle, changer la fréquence et d'inhiber certaines fonctionalités ou pas selon les marchés visés. Ce serait absurde de la part d'Apple de créer un chipset _exprès_ pour le MBA dépourvu d'ethernet et de Firewire... Je pense que c'est le même que pour les MacBook Pro et qu'il doit pouvoir gérer ces deux éléments, et bien d'autres choses encore, comme le SATA, dont le MBA est encore dépourvu. D'ailleurs n'y a t-il pas un adaptateur ethernet pour le port USB?
- la capacité d'un SSD 1.8 pouces n'a rien à voir avec son encombrement physique non plus


----------



## Sushiwa (19 Janvier 2010)

Pour info, le disque dur du MBA est en SATA depuis la rev B.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2010)

C'est ce que j'ai dis


----------



## medmed (20 Janvier 2010)

Ouais enfin c'est dur de faire tant d'améliorations, surtout quand on demande plus de batterie, mais aussi plus de puissance, plus de mémoire, plus de tout. Surtout en gardant un prix stable par rapport à Juin..

A un moment il y a des choix à faire, et rajouter 2Go de ram c'est pas difficile en soit, idem pour un proc plus véloce, ou un ssd plus gros, mais tout ça joue sur l'autonomie forcément (surtout que ça veut aussi dire plus gros refroidissement), et quand on veut aussi améliorer l'autonomie simultanément au final c'est le coût qui augmente!

Je l'ai pris, en tout cas j'ai sauté lepas aussi parce que le prix a nettement baissé avec cette Rev, sinon je ne sais pas si je l'aurais fait.

Mais bon j'espère pour vous qu'il y a aura des améliorations, et ce n'est pas de l'immobilisme de dire que la machine actuellement répond à un certain type de besoin, et que si vous en avez plus alors passez sur MacBook Pro 13", c'est juste que le MacBook Air ne réponds pas à vos besoins immédiats!


----------



## Bond@007 (25 Janvier 2010)

L'augmentation de l'autonomie et le temps de recharge très nettement accéléré ne seraient pas pour me déplaire :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2010)

Bond@007 a dit:


> le temps de recharge très nettement accéléré ne seraient pas pour me déplaire :rose:



Un plus gros chargeur donc ...


----------



## Bond@007 (27 Janvier 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Un plus gros chargeur donc ...


 
J'avoue ne pas avoir vu les chargeurs des MBP actuels mais si c'est le prix à payer, pourquoi pas ? 
J'ai toujours pensé que l'accélération du temps de recharge dépendait du chargeur ET de la batterie ... je pense que c'est plus du côté de l'accu que le bas blesse.
Pour ma part, il frôlerait la perfection avec de plus gros HDD (250 ou 320 Go), 4 Go de ram et une autonomie de 6 heures pour une recharge d'1h30 !


----------



## shenrone (27 Janvier 2010)

Je suis un peu decu ce soir de l'absence de maj du Air...
j'espère qu'elle arrivera la semaine prochaine


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2010)

Pourtant on savait tous que ça allait être la tablette ...


----------



## kiuas (3 Février 2010)

... En tous cas, d'un point de vue design, il semble envisageable de doter le nouveau MBA 2010 d'une trappe identique sur le côté gauche, et qui comprendrait un port USB 2 supplémentaire, un connecteur Firewire 800 et un slot Kensington Security (K-slot). Cela prendrait exactement la place que l'esnemble USB 2 / Mini DisplayPort / jack du côté droit.

Quant à la prise du chargeur de batterie, elle pourrait judicieusement etre déplacée à l'arrière. Et par la même occasion, cela permettrait même d'envisager un connecteur"standard" comme sur les autres MacBook pros....


----------



## claud (3 Février 2010)

kiuas a dit:


> le nouveau MBA 2010


Mais y en aura-t-il ?

Je l'attends mais on est certain de rien ...


----------



## loudovitch (8 Février 2010)

Ben on est sur pour les MBP mais MBA par contre j'ai vu aucune rumeurs!


----------



## shenrone (18 Février 2010)

Je sais que ça ne changera la vie de personne, mais pour info le MBA vient de dépasser son délais moyen de renouvellement (de 255 jours)...
Il passe donc au statut 
	
	



```
Don't Buy - Updates soon
```
 chez Mac rumor.

A mon avis les prochaines semaines seront décisive pour le poids plume pommé, soit un renouvellement rapide:love:, soit un possible abandon

Bien évidement je me joint aux nombreux impatient pour espérer qu'il ait encore un bel avenir devant lui


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2010)

Il ne sera pas abandonné.
De plus il vaut mieux un MBA avec C2D et un 9400M qu'un MBA avec i5 et chipset intel.
Par ailleurs , la différence entre un C2D et un i5 n'est pas énorme.


----------



## shenrone (18 Février 2010)

J'entend bien, j'attend juste de cette update 4 Go de ram...

Au pire je serais meme ok avec une config similaire et juste un option pour passer a 4 go pour quelques euros de plus.

J'ai un ou deux logiciels gourmand que j'aimerais emmener partout avec moi:rateau:


----------



## guigui_41 (23 Février 2010)

Les MBA seront surement renouvelés en même temps que les MBP je pense! D'ici un mois


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2010)

Ou pas.
Avec le bonus écologique , cela m'étonnerait qu'Apple mette sa gamme à jour puisque il sert (à mon avis) à écouler les stocks.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (23 Février 2010)

j'ai bien peu que cette révision avec tant de nouveautés soit l'occasion d'une hausse de prix importante.  Pour ma part j'attends une baisse de prix des SSD (le rêve un SSD de 600 GO... actuellement vu à 1200 ), afin de bénéficier enfin d'un espace de stockage important. En attendant je vais acheter un IPOD classic qui fera office de disque dur.


----------



## shenrone (23 Février 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ou pas.
> Avec le bonus écologique , cela m'étonnerait qu'Apple mette sa gamme à jour puisque il sert (à mon avis) à écouler les stocks.




Ça me parait un peu loin avril pour le renouvellement:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2010)

Pas du tout.
Le MacMini est resté 2ans sans renouvellement et le MacBook est resté 2ans avec la même daube de chez intel.


----------



## alexparis1 (24 Février 2010)

ah, Emmanuelle, le disque dur de l'ipod classic il me semble que ce n'est pas un disque dur flash, c'est un disque dur avec une tete d'écriture.

Je trouve ça un peu dangereux de lier disque dur avec une tête d'écriture avec mobilité, enfin pour l'expérience que j'en ai eu avec les ordinateurs portables et disques durs externe NON APPLE.

serait-ce un SSD dans le ipod classic?


----------



## oligo (24 Février 2010)

Nop! C'est bien un DD classique... Un 1.8 a 4200Tr... Donc tres lent!
Mais ca suffit amplement pour un iPod ou pour un DD externe!
Et ce qui est bien, c'est que tu peux quand meme ecouter de la musique et que quand tu le plug, ca le recharge!! :rateau::rateau:


----------



## Emmanuel94 (24 Février 2010)

alexparis1 a dit:


> ah, Emmanuelle, le disque dur de l'ipod classic il me semble que ce n'est pas un disque dur flash, c'est un disque dur avec une tete d'écriture.
> 
> Je trouve ça un peu dangereux de lier disque dur avec une tête d'écriture avec mobilité, enfin pour l'expérience que j'en ai eu avec les ordinateurs portables et disques durs externe NON APPLE.
> 
> serait-ce un SSD dans le ipod classic?



je ne recherche pas spécialement de rapidité c'est pour stocker des fichiers médias, il ne me reste que 20 GO de place sur le SSD de mon MBA.

C'est plus léger qu'un disque externe et comme je ne transporte que des fichiers musicaux... 160 GO devraient me permettre d'éviter à avoir faire des choix draconiens


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

Le maxi en 1.8" , c'est du 250go et c'est toshiba qui le produit (4200tr/minute) .


----------



## Emmanuel94 (24 Février 2010)

au détour d'une recherche sur le web, par contre le prix c'est plus de 1200 $ ou 1200 , je ne sais plus... comme de toute manière ce n'était pas pour moi.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2010)

kiuas a dit:


> ... En tous cas, d'un point de vue design, il semble envisageable de doter le nouveau MBA 2010 d'une trappe identique sur le côté gauche, et qui comprendrait un port USB 2 supplémentaire, un connecteur Firewire 800 et un slot Kensington Security (K-slot). Cela prendrait exactement la place que l'esnemble USB 2 / Mini DisplayPort / jack du côté droit.
> 
> Quant à la prise du chargeur de batterie, elle pourrait judicieusement etre déplacée à l'arrière. Et par la même occasion, cela permettrait même d'envisager un connecteur"standard" comme sur les autres MacBook pros....



oui mais qui utilise le firewire 800 et pour quoi faire ?
un SSD 256 4GB RAM 1 PORT USB EN PLUS et une autonomie amelioree

je me contenterai bien sur du SSD 128
je reserve le stockage sur DD extern
et je pas besoin d un superdrive que je n utilise jamais sur le white
wait and see mais entre le MBA et le MBpro13 mon choix est fait maintenant et seul une connection non amelioree
 me fera opter pour le Pro


----------



## shenrone (4 Mars 2010)

Je commence a sérieusement désespéré quand au renouvellement du MBA, le bonus ecolo mis en place par AApple me semble peu compatible avec un renouvellement de gamme...:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2010)

bah de toutes facons ca va pas nous empecher de vivre et puis ca fonctionne bien comme ca non?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2010)

Je ne me fais pas de soucis, le MBA a un marché.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je ne me fais pas de soucis, le MBA a un marché.



oui mais pas sur qu il le garde ou plutot qu apple le garde
mais mon choix est finalise
ca sera le Macbookair128ssd 1400 euros actuellement a Bangkok
en cas de nouveaute le MBA passerait a 1100 euros 
a ce prix la y a pas photo
j attends une eventuelle mise a jour jusqu a fin Mars date butoir pour moi
et ca roule


----------



## shenrone (10 Mars 2010)

La il faut vraiment qu'Apple se bouge car la concurrence devient vraiment plus performante:

http://www.pcworld.fr/2010/03/10/ma...tm_source=xml&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=rss


----------



## Kinesam (10 Mars 2010)

Sauf que la concurrence n'as pas Mac OS X! :love:
En gros, qu'il y ait une MAJ ou pas, Apple garde une bonne clientèle!
En tout cas ce qui parait de plus en plus certain, c'est la sortie commune des MBA, MBP et Mac Pro!


----------



## guil (13 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,
quelqu'un a t-il des informations sur la sortie d'un nouveau Macbook Air prochainement car je compte faire l'acquisition d'une occasion : MBA acheté première semaine de mars 1400 euros avec Garantie 3 ans pour 1200 euros achat prévu demain.
Que faire ? Cordialement


----------



## Kinesam (13 Mars 2010)

guil a dit:


> Bonjour,
> quelqu'un a t-il des informations sur la sortie d'un nouveau Macbook Air prochainement car je compte faire l'acquisition d'une occasion : MBA acheté première semaine de mars 1400 euros avec Garantie 3 ans pour 1200 euros achat prévu demain.
> Que faire ? Cordialement



C'est le premier modèle ou le second avec SSD ?
En tout cas c'est une jolie occaz, mais moi j'attendrais si c'est pas urgent ! 

Et pour la date de sortie, si t'avais cherché un peu tu saurais qu'on ne sait rien du tout, et surtout qu'Apple ne communique rien ! 
(sinon les gens n'achèterons plus)


----------



## guil (13 Mars 2010)

C'est le premier modèle : 1,86 Ghz mais c'est vrai que ca reste une bonne occasion!
Je sais qu'on a jamais la certitude avec apple tant que ce n'est pas officialisé mais comme je ne connais pas la date de sortie de l'ancien c'est pour ca que je demande.
Si je négocie à 1000 euros neuf dans la boite garantie 3 ans ca reste quand même très intéressant.. à réflechir


----------



## Kinesam (13 Mars 2010)

guil a dit:


> C'est le premier modèle : 1,86 Ghz mais c'est vrai que ca reste une bonne occasion!
> Je sais qu'on a jamais la certitude avec apple tant que ce n'est pas officialisé mais comme je ne connais pas la date de sortie de l'ancien c'est pour ca que je demande.
> Si je négocie à 1000 euros neuf dans la boite garantie 3 ans ca reste quand même très intéressant.. à réflechir



Sachant qu'il est à 1399 SANS la garantie c'est sur que c'est une bonne occasion ! 
Tu peux pas demander au vendeur si tu peux retarder ta décision jusqu'à mardi ?!? Et si il n'y a rien mardi, saute sur l'offre


----------



## oligo (13 Mars 2010)

guil a dit:


> C'est le premier modèle : 1,86 Ghz mais c'est vrai que ca reste une bonne occasion!
> Je sais qu'on a jamais la certitude avec apple tant que ce n'est pas officialisé mais comme je ne connais pas la date de sortie de l'ancien c'est pour ca que je demande.
> Si je négocie à 1000 euros neuf dans la boite garantie 3 ans ca reste quand même très intéressant.. à réflechir



Pour 1000 euro neuf avec apple care, c'est sûr que c'est une bonne affaire!

Tout dépend de ce que tu veux faire avec! Si c'est juste du traitement de texte, internet et pas grand chose d'autre, bah oui., le 1,86 est suffisant...

Maintenant, la nouvelle génération devrait reçevoir les puces nehalem, qui représentent un grand pas en avant en matière de processeur, donc je sais pas trop quoi penser...

Moi j'attendrais, c'est sûr!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2010)

ca ne sert pas grand chose d attendre le MBA vit ses denieres heures une ultime revision va en faire un produit tres haut de gamme avec le prix qui ira avec 
  version collector donc  maintenant si t as les moyens financiers alors patiente quelques mois


----------



## guil (13 Mars 2010)

L'entrée de gamme du futur MBA depassera les 1400 euros de l'actuel qui passerait comme il est dit plus à environ 1100 euros ca se tient.  L'actuel me suffirait je pense par ses caractéristiques je vais voir si je peux décaler l'achat jusqu'à mardi. Il n'y a pas toujours une keynote annoncant l'arrivée des nouveaux produits pour qu'ensuite ce soit commercialiser plus tard en France?
Cordialement


----------



## shenrone (16 Mars 2010)

Bon ben voila il ne me reste que deux jours pour que mon avoir à la Fnac ne soit plus valable et le MBA n'a toujours pas été mis à jour...
...vais peut être me prendre un MB unibody


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2010)

Un avoir de combien ? .
Prends donc le 2.13Ghz , tu auras 15 jours pour te faire rembourser .


----------



## shenrone (16 Mars 2010)

je l'ai fait avec un Vaio pour prolonger mon avoir, je ne pense pas pouvoir insister....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2010)

Ils sont obligés puisque ils le marquent sur leurs tickets.J'ai déjà échangé 3-4 produits comme ça .

Au pire , prends un MacBook simple , plus compétitif .


----------



## MBA45 (17 Mars 2010)

Prend le 2,13 GHZ il tourne presque aussi bien que le MBP


----------



## shenrone (17 Mars 2010)

La c'est un peu la mort dans l'âme (facon de parler) que je vais aller à la Fnac demain...
Le pire c''est qu'aucun signe de renouvellement ne transparait.
Bah tant pi je prendrai un MacBook Blanc:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2010)

Il en faut du temps pour prendre ton Mac.

J'espère que c'est pas comme ça avec le pain :rateau:.


----------



## shenrone (17 Mars 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Il en faut du temps pour prendre ton Mac.
> 
> J'espère que c'est pas comme ça avec le pain :rateau:.



J'ai pas vraiment saisi, mais si c'est de moi dont tu parlais, je suis pas vraiment lent habituellement (d'après on épouse je suis même plutôt compulsif), néanmoins le MBA est un achat coup de coeur. j'attend depuis un moment d'avoir la configuration rêvé ( rêvé pour moi en tout cas) et je pensais vraiment qu'à la fin de mon avoir il serait dispo.
Donc la vu que ce n'est pas le cas je vais prendre le mac sur lequel je pense le moins perdre d'occas lorsque je le revendrai pour prendre le MBA:rose:

Si l'ipad avait été dispo ça m'aurait arrangé


----------



## MBA45 (17 Mars 2010)

Fais comme moi trouve une bonne occasion , tu pourrais trouver un truc quasiment neuf de quelques jours pour moins cher que le macbook blanc.


----------



## shenrone (17 Mars 2010)

Oui mais je dois utiliser mon avoir à la FNAC qui se termine demain...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2010)

Eh bien dépense le en achetant le 2.13Ghz qui est déjà très puissant.
Si tu es aussi inquiet , c'est certainement parce que ton avoir est grand .
Tu aurais du essayer de revendre ton avoir.


----------



## shenrone (17 Mars 2010)

Inquiet n'est pas le mot, je suis un poil dépité car j'espérais pouvoir profiter de mon avoir pour prendre le MBA ...


...d'ailleurs je pense que la mise a jour n'est pas pour tout de suite, car même si SJ sait éviter les fuites, il y a toujours eu des bruits quelques semaines avant chaque renouvellement...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2010)

Prends le modèle actuel , il est déjà très bien .
Je vise une V1 en complément de mon Mac mini , mais plus tard , vers fin-Avril .


----------



## storme (17 Mars 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je vise une V1 en complément de mon Mac mini , mais plus tard , vers fin-Avril .



Excellente machine en SSD


----------



## shenrone (17 Mars 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Prends le modèle actuel , il est déjà très bien .
> Je vise une V1 en complément de mon Mac mini , mais plus tard , vers fin-Avril .



Je sais que je suis lourd, mais je tenais a mes 4 go de ram


----------



## Tox (18 Mars 2010)

Te prends plus la tête et profite de ton achat ! Ça reste toujours un moment sympa, le déballage


----------



## shenrone (18 Mars 2010)

Tox a dit:


> Te prends plus la tête et profite de ton achat ! Ça reste toujours un moment sympa, le déballage



Je vois ce que tu veux dire...

...surtout vu ta collection de MB....


----------



## Emmanuel94 (20 Mars 2010)

Tox a dit:


> Te prends plus la tête et profite de ton achat ! Ça reste toujours un moment sympa, le déballage



Il faut dire que je me trouve déjà un peu malade... avec l'Imac, le MBP, le MBA et le MB Blanc de mon épouse, mais chaucune de ses machines correspond à un usage dédié, qu'en est il pour toi ?


----------



## shenrone (20 Mars 2010)

C'est clair que l'un comme l'autre vous êtes plutôt bien équipé.
Bon pour infos n'ayant pas trouvé de meilleurs solutions (j'ai demandé une prolongation d'avoir que l'on m'a refusé) j'ai pris un nouvel ordi à la fnac que j'ai rendu immédiatement :rateau:.

Me voilà reparti avec un avoir de trois mois, pas trés catholique certes, mais je n'ai pas vu de meilleurs solutions.

Bien qu'au départ j'ai pensé prendre un MB unibody, sa revente m'aurai trop fait perdre

Donc j'ai maintenant jusqu'à juin pour compenser cette avoir et si fin avril le MBA n'est toujours pas là, je prendrais l'IPad


----------



## MBA45 (20 Mars 2010)

Qu'il sorte le plus tard possible le MBA  Comme ça mon macbook décote pas enfin pourqu'il décote jusqu'au pris ou je l'ai payé faut attendre !


----------



## shenrone (21 Mars 2010)

Je me répète, mais a mon avis cette mise a jour n'est pas prête d'arriver.
il n'y a eu pour l'heure que des suppositions et aucunes fuites plausibles!
Pourtant de mémoire a chaque mise a jour quelques semaines avant il y a toujours un fournisseur chinois qui lache une photo de carte mère mal prise ou  autres....

Enfin tout ça pour dire que j'ai trop attendu depuis juin dernier pour craquer maintenant, mais que je regrette chaque jour de ne pas avoir sauter le pas plus tôt... :mouais:

Un sacre casse tète :rateau:


----------



## plaj (21 Mars 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Je me répète, mais a mon avis cette mise a jour n'est pas prête d'arriver.
> il n'y a eu pour l'heure que des suppositions et aucunes fuites plausibles!
> Pourtant de mémoire a chaque mise a jour quelques semaines avant il y a toujours un fournisseur chinois qui lache une photo de carte mère mal prise ou  autres....
> 
> ...



Moi, j'attends jusqu'à mardi soir et ensuite, je me prends un mba... Je descends d'un MBP 13 unibody, j'espère que les 2 Go de RAM en moins ne seront pas pénalisant pour mon utilisation qui est bureautique et un peu de photoshop...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h41 ----------




alan63 a dit:


> ca ne sert pas grand chose d attendre le MBA vit ses denieres heures une ultime revision va en faire un produit tres haut de gamme avec le prix qui ira avec
> version collector donc  maintenant si t as les moyens financiers alors patiente quelques mois



je suis d'accord avec toi, mais à quelle date va sortir le mba 2010.... ??????
Cela commence à devenir long


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2010)

plaj a dit:


> Moi, j'attends jusqu'à mardi soir et ensuite, je me prends un mba... Je descends d'un MBP 13 unibody, j'espère que les 2 Go de RAM en moins ne seront pas pénalisant pour mon utilisation qui est bureautique et un peu de photoshop...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h41 ----------
> 
> ...



perso j ai arrete d attendre j ai achete le MBA depuis 6 jours
si maj il y a et il y aura ca risque d atteindre un tarif elyseen.....
a mon avis ce sera pour JUIN ou a la rentree avec les MBP


----------



## shenrone (21 Mars 2010)

alan63 a dit:


> perso j ai arrete d attendre j ai achete le MBA depuis 6 jours
> si maj il y a et il y aura ca risque d atteindre un tarif elyseen.....
> a mon avis ce sera pour JUIN ou a la rentree avec les MBP




Ce sera AU PLUS TARD en juin, ça c'est sur et certain


----------



## MBA45 (21 Mars 2010)

Plaj non si tu prend le SSD Le MBA il envoi et les 2GO de ram ça suffit largement


----------



## laf (21 Mars 2010)

Moi, j'aimerais bien un MBA avec une prise FW et ethernet. Là, je l'achète de suite.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2010)

Tu peux toujours rêvé  (il y'a un adaptateur USB->Ethernet).


----------



## shenrone (21 Mars 2010)

laf a dit:


> Moi, j'aimerais bien un MBA avec une prise FW et ethernet. Là, je l'achète de suite.



Qui fasse 2kg et 2,5cm d'épais????

Il existe déjà et c'est le MBP :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tu peux toujours rêvé  (il y'a un adaptateur USB->Ethernet).



La première faute d'orthographe de C0rentin , en live :love:.


----------



## shenrone (21 Mars 2010)

Bon pour ma part j'ai foi, la sortie imminente de la mise à jour 10.6.3 me parai annonciatrice de la mise à jour des MBP et MBA


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2010)

Ou pas.


----------



## shenrone (21 Mars 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ou pas.



Je cherche pas a allumer des feux de paille, mais bon des fois un peu d'espoir ne fait pas de mal


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2010)

J'aimerais une maj aussi d'ici fin Avril : Mon futur MacBook Air V1 me coutera moins cher , je pourrai peut-être prendre une version SSD ou une v2 du coup .


----------



## laf (22 Mars 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Qui fasse 2kg et 2,5cm d'épais????
> 
> Il existe déjà et c'est le MBP :mouais:



700g pour 2 ports ultra utiles, faut pas pousser mémé dans les orties non plus. Tu peux aussi regarder ce que font certaines autres marques pour exactement le même poids. Franchement, le MBA fait pitié.
Ah, s'il n'y avait pas OSX...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2010)

Il est trop fin pour avoir les deux ports en question .
Le dell adamo , plus fin (je crois) possède 3 ports usb dont un combiné à l'esata ( http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/t...cs/fr/emea/adamo-pearl?c=fr&l=fr&frdhs1&s=dhs )

Donc , il est vrai qu'un port usb en plus serait le bienvenue.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> La première faute d'orthographe de C0rentin , en live :love:.



Merci d'avoir fait la réflexion  .


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2010)

C'est tellement rare contrairement à Mackie .


----------



## shenrone (22 Mars 2010)

Bon demain encore un mardi sans rien...


----------



## Tox (22 Mars 2010)

"Encore un mardi
Un mardi pour rien"


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2010)

J'espère que vous ne passez pas votre vie à réactuliser MacG .


----------



## shenrone (23 Mars 2010)

Non pas le  temps!

...quoi que le soir....


----------



## shenrone (5 Avril 2010)

Bon l'Ipad est dispo et voici le retour des rumeurs ...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2010)

Une petite évolution seulement ...


----------



## shenrone (6 Avril 2010)

Une petite évolution de quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2010)

Du processeur si j'en crois les rumeurs un i3.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2010)

Il n'y aura pas d'iX tout simplement parce que Apple est obligée de mettre du 9400m et que si elle met du i3 , il faudra un vrai GPU en plus , ce qui est quasi-impossible compte tenu de la taille de la bête.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2010)

Je relate juste la rumeur .


----------



## shenrone (7 Avril 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Il n'y aura pas d'iX tout simplement parce que Apple est obligée de mettre du 9400m et que si elle met du i3 , il faudra un vrai GPU en plus , ce qui est quasi-impossible compte tenu de la taille de la bête.



Je vois pas en quoi le duo cpu et gpu serait plus un problème avec la prochaine révision qu'il ne l'est aujourd'hui.
Ni la taille , ni la consommation énergétique des composants ne varies, associe a optimus on y gagne en autonomie...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2010)

Renseigne toi > Le Ion n'est pas compatible avec le I3 , intel ayant intégré sa bouse dans le proco..


----------



## shenrone (7 Avril 2010)

Easy tiger!
Au prix du air Apple peut y mettre un i5


----------



## shenrone (8 Avril 2010)

Vu les dernières rumeurs c'est pas trés encourageant pour le MBA...

...mais si la mise à jour n'a pas lieu en même temps que les MBP je perdrais probablement patience cette fois...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (9 Avril 2010)

tu vas craquer ... et l'acheter ce MBA, ou bien tu vas aller acheter un PC...

de toute manière cela ne devrait plus tarder maintenant, à priori chaque jour qui passe te rapproche de la sortie des nouveaux modèles...

Ach la douloureuse attente...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2010)

On va dire Mardi prochain D).
A mon avis , le i3 serait une erreur : Un Core2Duo renommé et pas de grand intérêt pour la partie graphique .

Et puis regardez Emmanuel94 , il est très heureux de son MacBook Air lui .


----------



## Kellward (9 Avril 2010)

J'ai lu un article très intéresant récemment (sur lequel je n'arrive évidemment pas à remettre la main), qui argumentait que le MBA allait disparaître car Apple allait amincir le MBP (en lui enlevant le superdrive) et donc rendre le MBA redondant. Ca paraît farfelu, mais il comparait avec d'autres produits Apple par le passé, et c'était plutôt convaincant... 

Je ne dis pas que c'est ce qui va se passer (ni lui) mais c'est une possibilité... Et expliquerait en tout cas silence radio à propos du MBA...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (9 Avril 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> On va dire Mardi prochain D).
> A mon avis , le i3 serait une erreur : Un Core2Duo renommé et pas de grand intérêt pour la partie graphique .
> 
> Et puis regardez Emmanuel94 , il est très heureux de son MacBook Air lui .



- que le poids passe en dessous de 800 grammes
- le grand retour du clavier alu
- une meilleure qualité de son
- 8 heures d'autonomie
- un SSD de 500 GO
- la possibilité de mettre un puce 3G

Le tout gratuitement avec un abonnement 3G... 

Pour quoi faire ? je sais pas ...  allez bonne soirée, et bons rêves...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2010)

Tout est dis :Le MacBook Air frôle la perfection à mon avis , même en machine principale du moment qu'on a tout sans fil à la maison (Apple le propose avec AirTunes , TimeCapsule etc).
Après , un Hub Usb , ca existe .


----------



## Emmanuel94 (9 Avril 2010)

Surtout la version avec le SSD, c'est une pure merveille en mobilité, personnellement je n'ai aucun regret avec ce choix, le seul truc qui ne saoûle c'est excel sur Mac....


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2010)

C'est quoi excel ? Connais pas , même au lycée , il y a des pc avec ce certain excel , je ne sais pas du tout ce que c'est   .


----------



## daphone (10 Avril 2010)

Kellward a dit:


> J'ai lu un article très intéresant récemment (sur lequel je n'arrive évidemment pas à remettre la main), qui argumentait que le MBA allait disparaître car Apple allait amincir le MBP (en lui enlevant le superdrive) et donc rendre le MBA redondant. Ca paraît farfelu, mais il comparait avec d'autres produits Apple par le passé, et c'était plutôt convaincant...
> 
> Je ne dis pas que c'est ce qui va se passer (ni lui) mais c'est une possibilité... Et expliquerait en tout cas silence radio à propos du MBA...



Très intéressant en effet. C'est pas idiot et c'est sûrement ce chemin qui finira par arriver. Un macbook pro plus fin et un iPad commencerait à prendre le Air en sandwich sur la gamme.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (10 Avril 2010)

12', lors de la sortie des MacIntels nous attendions tous le MacBook Pro 12', ou du moins ceux pour qui la mobilité est fondamentale. Et puis patatras, juste rien du tout... il a fallu attendre février 2008 avec l'arrivée du MBA pour commencer à voir arriver le remplaçant. 

Je regrette encore cette machine (le PB 12') qui est devenu obsolète - et comme je dois bosser avec Excel -j'ai besoin de faire tourner windows à cet effet (no comment sur la version Mac d'excel....), 

Donc si ton hypothèse est bonne, le MBA signe ses derniers jours et ne serait pas remplacé, vu le peu de machines vendues en %, le look galet en alu unique.... cela va devenir un vrai collector.

Enfin cela justifie le fait de ne pas toujours attendre, un ordi, ce n'est pas que la somme des composants incorporés dans une machine


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> 12', lors de la sortie des MacIntels nous attendions tous le MacBook Pro 12', ou du moins ceux pour qui la mobilité est fondamentale. Et puis patatras, juste rien du tout... il a fallu attendre février 2008 avec l'arrivée du MBA pour commencer à voir arriver le remplaçant.
> 
> Je regrette encore cette machine (le PB 12') qui est devenu obsolète - et comme je dois bosser avec Excel -j'ai besoin de faire tourner windows à cet effet (no comment sur la version Mac d'excel....),
> 
> ...


c est aussi mon avis
il se pourrait bien que Apple sorte une ultime revision du MBA qualifiont la de Ultimate Air
le concorde de l avion en quelque sorte
collector
effectivement le superdrive incorpore  vit ces dernieres annees voire meme moins que ca
a titre perso en un an je m en suis servis 2 fois.........


----------



## shenrone (10 Avril 2010)

je suis dans le cas de trop de consommateur qui a trop attendre pour acheter ne savent plus quand est le bon moment.

Il est en tout cas relativement clair que dans mon cas pour une machine secondaire et non indispensable je dois attendre celle que vous semblez appeler "l'ultime révision"...

La patience à toutefois ses limites et si il s'avère qu'Apple fait l'impasse sur le MBA lors de la révision des MBP je pourrais bien passer sur un MBP 13"....


Mais ça resterais pas dépit, tant le air est un achat "coup de coeur"....:rose:


----------



## claud (10 Avril 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Il est en tout cas relativement clair que dans mon cas pour une machine secondaire et non indispensable je dois attendre celle que vous semblez appeler "l'ultime révision"...
> 
> La patience à toutefois ses limites et si il s'avère qu'Apple fait l'impasse sur le MBA lors de la révision des MBP je pourrais bien passer sur un MBP 13"....



je suis exactement dans le même cas


----------



## Tox (10 Avril 2010)

Ne généralisez pas trop rapidement quant à l'usage ou non d'un lecteur optique, surtout dans les MBP. Dans de nombreux cas de figure, c'est nécessaire lorsqu'on est loin de la nébuleuse internet ; ce qui arrive encore assez fréquemment à un portable, non ?

Pour ce qui est du PB 12", je faisais partie de ceux qui attendaient sa relève. J'avoue ne pas l'avoir vue dans le MBA. Et quand je vois encore aujourd'hui des machines sous Zin 7 en 12", je reste songeur...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2010)

C'était une machine de folie, par contre pour moi le MBA a bien pris sa place pour mon usage.


----------



## daphone (10 Avril 2010)

Si le macbook air ne se renouvèle pas et/ou disparait de la vente pour cause d'un macbook pro "unique" par la puissance et sa finesse. Alors nous serons dotés, instantanément d'un objet collector :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2010)

J'aimerai connaître les chiffres de l'engin, quelqu'un a un lien ?


----------



## dambo (10 Avril 2010)

Etonnant, ce fil est ouvert alors que plus de 10 fils traitant du MBP ont été fermés (certains au bout de seulement 2 posts...)
A quand une fermeture ? 

Sinon ben pour le MBA je pense qu'il y aura un i3, avec chipset intel très certainement, et un SSD de série


----------



## Tox (10 Avril 2010)

Si c'est du i3, autant garder le Core 2 Duo et la 9400 !

En cas de changement de plate-forme, le refroidissement risque d'imposer certains choix.


----------



## daphone (10 Avril 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Etonnant, ce fil est ouvert alors que plus de 10 fils traitant du MBP ont été fermés (certains au bout de seulement 2 posts...)
> A quand une fermeture ?
> 
> Sinon ben pour le MBA je pense qu'il y aura un i3, avec chipset intel très certainement, et un SSD de série



Exact, d'ailleurs actuellement, aucun fil concernant les nouveaux macbook pro n'est ouvert, non ? 
Alors que la mise à jour est plus qu'imminente et qu'un fil spécial rien que sur le retard de la maj aurait même été légitime vu les sujets de discussions sur les forums


----------



## shenrone (10 Avril 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Etonnant, ce fil est ouvert alors que plus de 10 fils traitant du MBP ont été fermés (certains au bout de seulement 2 posts...)
> A quand une fermeture ?
> 
> Sinon ben pour le MBA je pense qu'il y aura un i3, avec chipset intel très certainement, et un SSD de série



Peut être car ce fil n'est pas un refuge de troll

Ps corrigez moi si je me trompe mais intel a bien une gamme ULV pour les IX...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2010)

Mais avec du chipset intel intégré et sans 9400m : Faut te le dire en quelle langue ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2010)

En Russe.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2010)

Tu peux le faire à ma place s'il te plait ?


----------



## Hellix06 (10 Avril 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Mais avec du chipset intel intégré et sans 9400m : Faut te le dire en quelle langue ?



Laisse tomber, ils les veulent a tout prix leur iX à deux roubles. Ils nous pourrissent la vie depuis 4 mois pour l'arrivée des macbook pro et des macbook air, et ils continueront a nous casser les burnes quand ils auront droit à leur iX avec leur GMA pourrave... (n'es-ce pas daphone?)

Moralité de l'histoire? Laisse tomber, on verra bien...


----------



## dambo (10 Avril 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Laisse tomber, ils les veulent a tout prix leur iX à deux roubles. Ils nous pourrissent la vie depuis 4 mois pour l'arrivée des macbook pro et des macbook air, et ils continueront a nous casser les burnes quand ils auront droit à leur iX avec leur GMA pourrave... (n'es-ce pas daphone?)
> 
> Moralité de l'histoire? Laisse tomber, on verra bien...



Nous on veut un Core iX et une carte dédiée (avec optimus ...) 
Faut le dire en quel langue ?

Pour le MBA je pense pas que le chipset fasse grand chose ... C'est une machine qui n'est pas faite pour le montage (sa faible connectique et son petit disque dur le prouve), donc pour faire l'internet et de la rédaction, on s'en fout un peu du chipset ...

Par contre une carte dédiée sur tous les MBP, ce serait bien


----------



## Tox (10 Avril 2010)

Pour du montage (vidéo, je présume), ce ne serait pas plutôt le processeur qu'il faut privilégier ?

De toute manière, ce n'est pas le lieu d'en discuter.

Pour la bureautique, même le GMA des MB 2007 ne rame pas. Il y a donc de la marge pour le futur MBA


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2010)

Tu crois que Apple va faire un Mba moins puissant ?  Un gpu dédié n'est pas possible dans une si fine machine : Dell n'y arrive pas ni les autres. De plus , ce serait gâcher l'autonomie inutilement. Je pense aussi que le MacBook air peut servir en machine principale. C0rentin en fait partie et il en est content apparemment.


----------



## Tox (10 Avril 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Tu crois que Apple va faire un Mba moins puissant ?  Un gpu dédié n'est pas possible dans une si fine machine : Dell n'y arrive pas ni les autres. De plus , ce serait gâcher l'autonomie inutilement. Je pense aussi que le MacBook air peut servir en machine principale. C0rentin en fait partie et il en est content apparemment.


 Pour un MBA plus puissant, le Core i3 n'est pas le choix le plus pertinent.


----------



## Hellix06 (10 Avril 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Nous on veut un Core iX et une carte dédiée (avec optimus ...)
> Faut le dire en quel langue ?
> 
> Pour le MBA je pense pas que le chipset fasse grand chose ... C'est une machine qui n'est pas faite pour le montage (sa faible connectique et son petit disque dur le prouve), donc pour faire l'internet et de la rédaction, on s'en fout un peu du chipset ...
> ...



Une carte dédiée sur un 13" 
C'est beau de croire au père noël... 
Je ne te refais pas un exposé sur la gestion de la place dans un 13" et l'obligation d'installer un deuxième circuit de refroidissement (headshik) avec un deuxième ventilo comme sur le 15" milieu et haut de gamme.

Mais bon comme tu le dis "Moi neu veuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuxxx!"

Ben vos souhaits de gamins gâtés qui se plaignent tout le temps, je pense qu'Apple s'en tamponne la nouille avec une pelle à tarte.

Puis toi tu t'en fous du chipset... T'as jamais eu une GMA toi... Surtout qu'on est dans la période OpenCL, alors c'est vraiment pas le moment de régresser vis-à-vis de puces graphiques...

Autre chose: t'as fais des benchs sur les i3 du marché (je parle ceux à 1,6Ghz)? La plupart des i3 ne rattrapent pas un C2D milieu de gamme (comme le 2,13Ghz du MBA). Alors avec vos iX, que vous n'avez sans doute jamais eu le loisir de tester, vous me faites bien rire...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2010)

Un i5 plus un GMA non plus , le Processeur ne fait pas tout.
De toute manière , les Apr se font toujours livrer des MBA.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (10 Avril 2010)

sur la tête de  laquelle reposerait mon MBA....   juste au niveau de la ceinture

c'est le seul truc qui est pas prévu... et c'est dommage


----------



## Hellix06 (10 Avril 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> sur la tête de  laquelle reposerait mon MBA....   juste au niveau de la ceinture
> 
> c'est le seul truc qui est pas prévu... et c'est dommage



Moi je l'ai! Fallait prendre un Macbook pro, au lieu de faire du air sucking .


----------



## Emmanuel94 (11 Avril 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Moi je l'ai! Fallait prendre un Macbook pro, au lieu de faire du air sucking .



Ouaha la carte bleue va chauffer et je vais pas attendre le nouveau modèle ! ma seule hésitation refurb ou pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Une carte dédiée sur un 13"
> C'est beau de croire au père noël...
> Je ne te refais pas un exposé sur la gestion de la place dans un 13" et l'obligation d'installer un deuxième circuit de refroidissement (headshik) avec un deuxième ventilo comme sur le 15" milieu et haut de gamme.
> 
> ...



Merci :love:.


----------



## Hellix06 (11 Avril 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Merci :love:.



De rien

Le pire c'est que ce sont les même qui se plaignent que la température de leur processeur est trop élevé comparée aux PC... On est déjà dans la limite du raisonnable au niveau de la compacité du matériel dans les mac, avec tous le problèmes que ça entraine, et ces zigottos veulent en rajouter... si ça c'est pas du sado-masochysme...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

C'est surtout qu'ils sont à l'affut de rapidité accrue dont ils n'auront jamais besoin.
De plus , ils seraient déjà très contents avec du C2D.
J'espère qu'il y aura des nouveaux MacBook Pro mais juste pour voir ce qu'il va y avoir en entrée de gamme (Intel de merde ou un optimus pour 1150 ?)


----------



## shenrone (11 Avril 2010)

Bon en l'occurrence c'est pas trop d'actualité puisque les rumeurs du jour font état de 4 nouvelles références qui viendrais remplacer les MBP et apparemment pas de trace du MBA...

Donc vous n'avez pas finit d'entendre les fan du MBA, dont je suis, fantasmer sur les composants de la possible futur révision...:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

J'aime comment vous parlez des autres en les prenant pour de la merde, ayez au moins la décence de le faire par MP.


----------



## daphone (11 Avril 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Laisse tomber, ils les veulent a tout prix leur iX à deux roubles. Ils nous pourrissent la vie depuis 4 mois pour l'arrivée des macbook pro et des macbook air, et ils continueront a nous casser les burnes quand ils auront droit à leur iX avec leur GMA pourrave... (n'es-ce pas daphone?)
> 
> Moralité de l'histoire? Laisse tomber, on verra bien...



Je ne comprend pas ta Ref à mon cas. Je n'ai jamais parlé de "GMA pourrave", d'ailleurs, pour te mettre au goût du jour, je n'attends plus les MBP, ni les MBA. J'ai eu entre temps un macbook air original (donc avec GMA) et maintenant j'ai un MBA 2009 que je ne compte pas renouveler par un MBP ou MBA 2010. (iMac 27 à côté qui est suffisant)


----------



## dambo (11 Avril 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Une carte dédiée sur un 13"
> C'est beau de croire au père noël...
> Je ne te refais pas un exposé sur la gestion de la place dans un 13" et l'obligation d'installer un deuxième circuit de refroidissement (headshik) avec un deuxième ventilo comme sur le 15" milieu et haut de gamme.
> 
> ...



Qu'est ce qu'il faut pas lire ...
Je tourne actuellement avec un GMA 950 alors tu repasseras 

Quand aux cartes dédiées sur 13", les concurrents le font ... et à l'époque de l'ibook il y avait une carte dédiée dans un 12" ! Alors faut pas raconter n'importe quoi, évidemment que c'est possible ...
La preuve, 13,1" avec Core i5 et carté dédiée : http://www.fnac.com/Sony-Vaio-VPC-Z11X9USAI-13-1-LED-3G-Cle-USB-2-0-4-Go/a2807794/w-4?PID=50318
:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

Autonomie ?
Epaisseur ?
Prix ?

Le GMA , c'est de la merde , j'ai eu 4 mac avec du GMA 950 , ils se mettaient à souffler à fond et à ramer rien qu'avec une vidéo youtube...


----------



## Tox (11 Avril 2010)

1900.-  dans un 13" , tout ça pour avoir les dernières puces à la mode... Je ne suivrai jamais ce chemin.

A l'époque, j'avais pris l'iBook, car il était moins cher que l'IBM 12", alors qu'il était équipé d'une bonne carte graphique.

La sagesse veut qu'on ne dépense pas trop dans des machines soumises à toutes sortes d'accidents durant leur courte vie.


----------



## daphone (11 Avril 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Autonomie ?
> Epaisseur ?
> Prix ?
> 
> Le GMA , c'est de la merde , j'ai eu 4 mac avec du GMA 950 , ils se mettaient à souffler à fond et à ramer rien qu'avec une vidéo youtube...



Oui, c'est un chipset plus que basique, mais même avec une 9400, mon MBA souffle dès que je lance une vidéo youtube. Ne serait ce pas plutôt du à la gestion du flash sous Mac OS ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

Ecoute , j'ai testé un MacBook blanc et sur une vidéo youtube , il ne souffle pas.
Idem sur mon Mac mini , la ventilation du MacBook Air certainement .


----------



## dambo (11 Avril 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ecoute , j'ai testé un MacBook blanc et sur une vidéo youtube , il ne souffle pas.
> Idem sur mon Mac mini , la ventilation du MacBook Air certainement .



tu as un souci de ventilo alors 
Parce que le mien au bout de 2min sur youtube ça se met à souffler dur dur !


----------



## Tox (11 Avril 2010)

Sur MB unibody blanc, le ventilateur est inaudible, contrairement aux modèles MB précédents.


----------



## Hellix06 (11 Avril 2010)

> Quand aux cartes dédiées sur 13", les concurrents le font ... et à l'époque de l'ibook il y avait une carte dédiée dans un 12" ! Alors faut pas raconter n'importe quoi, évidemment que c'est possible ... La preuve, 13,1" avec Core i5 et carté dédiée : http://www.fnac.com/Sony-Vaio-VPC-Z1.../w-4?PID=50318


T'as raison, qu'es-ce qu'il faut pas lire...  
C'est vrai que les derniers mba et mbp13" font la même épaisseur qu'un iBook... 
C'est vrai que ce Sony coûte moins cher qu'un MacBook pro 13"/air... 1900&#8364; chez Sony ça doit faire du 2300&#8364; chez Apple 
C'est vrai qu'il est plus fin que ces derniers... 
Qu'est-ce qu'il faut pas lire, n'es-ce pas . 
Tu devrais faire un tour sur iFixit pour voir la gestion de la place sur un MacBook pro/air... Quand on est obligé de souder la ram sur la CM d'un MBA, c'est pas pour avoir une CG dédiée....


----------



## daphone (11 Avril 2010)

Concernant les MBP 13, je suis curieux de voir ce qu'ils vont proposer (peut être mardi prochain)


----------



## Kellward (11 Avril 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Si le macbook air ne se renouvèle pas et/ou disparait de la vente pour cause d'un macbook pro "unique" par la puissance et sa finesse. Alors nous serons dotés, instantanément d'un objet collector :love:



En même temps, si il se passe ce que le mec (et pas que lui d'ailleurs) a "prédit", ce n'est pas vraiment la disparition du MBA, mais plutôt la disparition des macbook pro, remplacés par des MBA plus puissants... Qui seront appelés MBP lol.


----------



## shenrone (12 Avril 2010)

Corrigez moi si je me trompe mais lorsqu'Apple fait une mise à jour de gamme (comme celle attendu des MBP) toutes ma gamme est revu, non?

Donc bien que les dernières rumeurs ne mentionnes que 4 références (qui seraient 3 15" et 1 17") ou serait le MBP 13"?

Est ce l'annonce de la convergence /fusion entre le MBP 13" et le MBA?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2010)

Pas forcement : Le MacBook blanc a été renouvelé tout seul , comme un grand .


----------



## shenrone (12 Avril 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Pas forcement : Le MacBook blanc a été renouvelé tout seul , comme un grand .



Le MB Blanc ne fait pas partie de la gamme MBp et il a été renouvelé en même temps que l'Imac


----------



## daphone (12 Avril 2010)

Apparemment ça se précise vraiment pour demain les MBP...


----------



## loudovitch (12 Avril 2010)

Ca se précise mouai mouai....
Ca sent un peu le pétard mouillé ce truc, aucune nouvelle info n'est arrivée aujourd'hui et les MBP sont toujours en expédition 24h.


----------



## Hellix06 (12 Avril 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Apparemment ça se précise vraiment pour demain les MBP...



Mauvaise section


----------



## Emmanuel94 (13 Avril 2010)

Il y en a qui vont être décus... allez à mardi prochain


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2010)

Je pense que non : Les MacBook pro ne sont plus livrés dans mon Apr.
Les MacBook Air le sont toujours .

Enfin , j'espère qu'on aura des surprises au niveau écran mat sur le 13" .


----------



## shenrone (13 Avril 2010)

J'ai lu hier un récapitulatif des rumeurs actuels dont une faisait état de la mise a jour du MBA pour ce mois ci, après aujourd'hui ou non difficile a dire...

http://www.appleinsider.com/article...ers_for_macbook_pros_ahead_of_new_models.html



> Last week, Taiwanese newspaper Apple Daily reported that Apple would update MacBooks, MacBook Pros and MacBook Airs this month. That report was followed by one out of Macworld Australia pegging the date for MacBook Pros as Tuesday, April 13th (tomorrow).


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2010)

Rien de nouveau malheureusement .


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2010)

J'avais raison .


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2010)

rien de nouveau tant mieux vu la faible mise a jour des MBP..esperons tout pour le MBA


----------



## daphone (13 Avril 2010)

Je me rejouis de cette MaJ, mon MBA 2009 est toujours au top et fonctionne toujours !:love:


----------



## shenrone (13 Avril 2010)

Bon c'est mort le MBA 2010 d'apres vous?


----------



## Hellix06 (13 Avril 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Bon c'est mort le MBA 2010 d'apres vous?



On est qu'au mois d'avril.. t'as le temps va!

En prime y'aura la super 9400m renommée pour le MBA, après allez savoir la vitesse du processeur haut de gamme...

PS: c'est qui qui avait raison pour les 13"??? Allez on vous pardonne


----------



## shenrone (14 Avril 2010)

La bonne question aujourd'hui est de savoir si renouvellement il y aura ou si je peux en faire le deuil...

...et passer au MBP


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Bon c'est mort le MBA 2010 d'apres vous?



peut etre pas mais ca sent le sapin quand meme
je reste sur ma position a savoir une ultime et brillante revision l ultimate MBA reservee aussi aux utilisateurs fortunes..la vitrine d APPLE
un peu comme le Concorde quoi mais    on sait comment il a finit......au musee !


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Avril 2010)

alan63 a dit:


> un peu comme le Concorde quoi mais on sait comment il a finit......au musee !


 
Non, sur un hotêl


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Non, sur un hotêl



ca peu s ecrire aussi..... autel                arf !


----------



## Sushiwa (14 Avril 2010)

alan63 a dit:


> ca peu s ecrire aussi..... autel                arf !



Ou hôtel tout simplement ^^


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2010)

Sushiwa a dit:


> Ou hôtel tout simplement ^^



en esperant ne pas oublier le mien a .l hotel justement
je parle du MBA evidemment....
les hotels n ayant helas pas prevu une piste d atterrissage ce qui me semble scandaleux limite foutage de gueule
enfin
salaud de pauvres


----------



## shenrone (15 Avril 2010)

Sur consomac il semble convaincu, comme certains ici, que cette generation de processeur n'est pas adapte au MacBook Air. Par consequent ils pensent qu'une mise a jour pour janvier 2011 peut etre envisageable, ou que si maj il y a elle sera proche de celle des Mbp 13" (ram, cg, dd...).


----------



## Tox (15 Avril 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Sur consomac il semble convaincu, comme certains ici, que cette generation de processeur n'est pas adapte au MacBook Air. Par consequent ils pensent qu'une mise a jour pour janvier 2011 peut etre envisageable, ou que si maj il y a elle sera proche de celle des Mbp 13" (ram, cg, dd...).


 J'ai la même impression. La plate-forme Intel Core iX me rappelle la génération Core Duo, éclipsée en douze mois sur les Mac par le Core 2 Duo. Maintenant, de là à dire qu'il y aura un successeur au MBA...

2011, cela correspond à Sandy Bridge.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2010)

Tox a dit:


> J'ai la même impression. La plate-forme Intel Core iX me rappelle la génération Core Duo, éclipsée en douze mois sur les Mac par le Core 2 Duo. Maintenant, de là à dire qu'il y aura un successeur au MBA...
> 
> 2011, cela correspond à Sandy Bridge.



je crois helas que dans l esprit d Apple le successeur du MBA s appelle ....Ipad .
un dernier petit tour et puis  s en vont.............


----------



## claud (15 Avril 2010)

L'abandon du MBA par Apple est à exclure : il serait présenté par les médias comme un échec ! Donc il continuera à progresser. Attendons une petite m.à.j. d'ici septembre et une plus notable l'hiver prochain.


----------



## Hellix06 (15 Avril 2010)

claud a dit:


> L'abandon du MBA par Apple est à exclure : il serait présenté par les médias comme un échec ! Donc il continuera à progresser. Attendons une petite m.à.j. d'ici septembre et une plus notable l'hiver prochain.



Anéfé, il faut savoir que même avec un flop digne de l'Apple TV, cette dernière reste néanmoins toujours disponible.


----------



## Rezv@n (15 Avril 2010)

Même si je ne suis pas intéressé par ce portable (que je trouve quand même magnifique :love j'imagine que la MAJ sera faite en Juin, à la WWDC. Ce n'est pas dans si longtemps que ça 

Au menu un Core2Duo beaucoup plus véloce et de meilleurs performances. Je pense qu'il y aura aussi une meilleure autonomie.

Comme le fait à chaque fois Apple pour ce bijou, une baisse de prix est presque certaine


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2010)

Rezv@n a dit:


> Même si je ne suis pas intéressé par ce portable (que je trouve quand même magnifique :love j'imagine que la MAJ sera faite en Juin, à la WWDC. Ce n'est pas dans si longtemps que ça
> 
> Au menu un Core2Duo beaucoup plus véloce et de meilleurs performances. Je pense qu'il y aura aussi une meilleure autonomie.
> 
> Comme le fait à chaque fois Apple pour ce bijou, une baisse de prix est presque certaine



alors bonnes nouvelles


----------



## Sushiwa (15 Avril 2010)

Tox a dit:


> J'ai la même impression. La plate-forme Intel Core iX me rappelle la génération Core Duo, éclipsée en douze mois sur les Mac par le Core 2 Duo. Maintenant, de là à dire qu'il y aura un successeur au MBA...
> 
> 2011, cela correspond à Sandy Bridge.



Sandy Bridge est une architecture de desktop, pas de portable.
Et d'abords le MBA n'utilise pas les mêmes Core 2 Duo que les MacBooks, ils sont plus petits et il me semble (corrigez moi si je me trompe) que leur successeur n'est pas encore sorti.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Anéfé, il faut savoir que même avec un flop digne de l'Apple TV, cette dernière reste néanmoins toujours disponible.



oui pas de risque de rupture de stock.....!


----------



## shenrone (15 Avril 2010)

Rezv@n a dit:


> j'imagine que la MAJ sera faite en Juin, à la WWDC. Ce n'est pas dans si longtemps que ça



1 ans sans maj j'espère une maj ce mois:hein:


----------



## shenrone (19 Avril 2010)

Bon vu que nous sommes passes a travers la semaine passe, peut il se produire quelque chose demain?


----------



## Rezv@n (20 Avril 2010)

Non je ne pense pas que ça soit pour avril, peut-être mai mais c'est peu probable. Si ils auraient été prêts ils seraient sortis en même temps que les MacBook Pro.


----------



## icorck (25 Avril 2010)

j'hesite à l'acheter mais c'est vrai que j'aimerais bien qu'il fasse une maj car il commence à être vieux


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Avril 2010)

Le MBA peut difficilement être plus optimisé qu'il ne l'est actuellement. A travers la MaJ du 13' MBP on a vu que ceux-ci étaient condamnés aux C2D + Chipset graphique Vu l'épaisseur du MBA je ne vois pas comment améliorer la bête, mis à part un processeur plus hautement fréquencé, et encore, niveau chaleur


----------



## icorck (25 Avril 2010)

perso je verrais bien un "meilleur" proc et un ssd de 256Go


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Avril 2010)

icorck a dit:


> perso je verrais bien un "meilleur" proc et un ssd de 256Go



Oublie le SSD, mis à part en option. Pour le processeur, faut voir, car qui dit fréquençage augmenté dit également température plus élevée...


----------



## Pouasson (25 Avril 2010)

Bein si il pouvait y avoir 4Go de RAM, et le SSD de 80Go d'Intel (postville) en lieu et place de l'actuel, ça serait déjà pas mal...


----------



## shenrone (25 Avril 2010)

Juste les 4 Go et le nouveau chipset nvidia 

En tout cas, pas le début de commencement d'une rumeur...

Est ce qu'il aura vraiment une nouvelle mise a jour?:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Oublie le SSD, mis à part en option.



À mon avis tu as tout faux ce sera je le crois d'office sur les deux modèles.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> À mon avis tu as tout faux ce sera je le crois d'office sur les deux modèles.



Oui mais pas un 256Go , qui coute encore très cher .


----------



## shenrone (26 Avril 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> À mon avis tu as tout faux ce sera je le crois d'office sur les deux modèles.



De toute manière on a de certitude sur rien et surtout pas sur la date de cette possible maj...:mouais:


----------



## sclicer (26 Avril 2010)

Un petit espoir de voir débarquer un nouveau mba pour juillet avec un petit SSD et 10h de batterie, c'est mon seul désir... ( avec évidement un prix pas trop élevé)


----------



## shenrone (26 Avril 2010)

Pour Juillet???

J'espère bien qu'il apparaitra avant:hein:


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Avril 2010)

Arrête ta frénésie Shenrone, tu commences à parler tout seul, et en général c'est pas bon signe...


----------



## shenrone (26 Avril 2010)

Depuis juin dernier j'ai eu pas mal de temps pour radoter, rassure toi ça ne nui pas a la sante.
Néanmoins le mois de mai devant être celui de l'Ipad en dehors des USA et juin celui de l'Iphone et de la WWDC je m'interroge sur les possibilités restantes.
Tout en sachant que les fuites chinoises de février annonçaient sont renouvellement pour avril...


----------



## daphone (28 Avril 2010)

Je ne regrette pas finalement l'achat de l'actuel (1,86), mais la seule chose qui me manque et qui me fait vraiment envie sur les nouveaux MBP, c'est les 10heureeeeessss ! d'autonomie. Ça serait juste royal sur un MBA


----------



## sclicer (29 Avril 2010)

De même j'attend juste ça pour passer le pas.

Si en bonus on gagnait en SSD et fréquence/ram dans l'absolu ...


----------



## claud (29 Avril 2010)

et voilà : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/152821/un-nouveau-candidat-pour-le-macbook-air

la prochaine m.à.j. pour mon petit Noël : ça me va; j'attendrai bien 6 mois ...


----------



## sclicer (29 Avril 2010)

Nan mais moi je veux une MAJ cet été, j'attendrais pas encore jusqu'à décembre prochain


----------



## shenrone (11 Mai 2010)

Encore un coup pour rien:rateau:


----------



## Hellix06 (11 Mai 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Encore un coup pour rien:rateau:



Bah c'est comme pour les MBP, ça va bien finir par arriver.

Pronostic: la 320M + C2D avec modèle de base à 160GB (même HDD que l'iPad classic) au lieu de 120 et changement pour le SSD chez toshiba...

De toute façon y'as pas trop le choix sur le mba


----------

